# Sarcastic and Humorous Gun Cartoons



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Got these humorous cartoons in an email from another ole Lumberbud.

Figured I'd shared them with my other LumberBuds … please keep it civil.

Guns are not political…. just ask *thedude*.


----------



## gsimon (Aug 12, 2012)

i'm going to say i find these amusing but being from Canada and seeing the gun culture from outside your country this may get a like of backlash!


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Not funny! "U.S. Gun Culture" BS! It's the U.S. Crime Culture, the poor judical and penal system. Yea, like all us legal gun owners want to go out and kill a bunch of people at a school, theater or shopping mall. *NOT FUNNY!!!!!*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

no this is a harmless humorous gun cartoon thread …


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Like the one on Mental Health, Dan


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah well, they might be humorous, but they all seem to have an anti gun slant. If you want to see what effect a gun ban has on a country all you need to do is look down south to Mexico.

The premise that if you ban guns only criminals will have them is a reality not an argument against banning guns. We live it here every day.

Remember what Benjamin Franklin said, people willing to trade freedom for security deserve neither and will loose both.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

try as I might I can't find any pro gun cartoons


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

YOu did not try hard enough….here you go….


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Here are some more…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow ! The virus has attacked this thread also !


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

DaN, If you find a cartoon with a child in the crosshairs of a scope humorous, I think you just failed your background check. No guns for you, freak.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

This site has really hit rock bottom when the administrators let this sort of crap through their so called tight net. Humour, no just sick.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree with you,Bob…......Jim


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

pics on Sodahead


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the unbiased, non-political cartoons Dan. I will let you know when I have my non-religious "worship roosters or go to hell" forum up.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks David … looking forward to the Rooster thread.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

@crank49
kind of like the Sarah Palin cross hairs BLUNDER eh?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

@Bob C, Australia

no offense intended to you.

I do want to jab at a couple gun nutts.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

This site has really hit rock bottom when the administrators let this sort of crap through their so called tight net. Humour, no just sick.
This is not humor. It is call sarcasm. look at the state of the USA and say you can justify school killings.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

You know DaN, I don't mind your anti gun agenda, it is your right and your opinion,but do not start a thread stating this is to be a balanced just for humor thread when you clearly are in favor of gun control. Add to that the bad taste of the kid on the cross hairs cartoon and it makes me sorry I participated in this thread.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I didn't draw the damn cartoon


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I didn't draw the damn cartoon

No, but you did post it. Restraint under certain conditions is a good thing IMO.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Exactly, you do not need my support, this is why I am sorry I participated in the first place. I should have know you wanted this thread so YOU could post all the cartoons you wanted and be all by yourself. You notice no one else is participating and when they do is only to tell you how much in bad taste this has been…..


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

When are we gonna ban baseball bats?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Jorge G…. all the nutts are blocked


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I also do not have a anti-gun agenda. I own a gun. It could probably put an eye out if not careful.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

DaN, you seemed to have hit a few nerves. LOL. You did this on purpose, right. Well the flack is just starting. These morons won't let it go. Next thing you know they start quoting the constitution.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*I consider myself a moderate because I consider the issue to be of secondary importance. An adherence to the ideals of liberty is what makes a society free, not how well armed it is. I am also wary about guns for the fact that the gun, unlike any other implement in history, is able to take someone else's life with a whim, a mere squeeze on the trigger. Regardless of your political bend, I think we can agree that not every person deserves such power. However, I also recognize the right of responsible individuals to own one

in the realization that people in rural Minnesota want a gun for an entirely different reason than inner city Chicago, I believe that it should be left to the states and local municipalities to decide for themselves. Background checks or restrictions, common sense stuff that most people can come to an agreement on.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

"*I am also wary about guns for the fact that the gun, unlike any other implement in history, is able to take someone else's life with a whim, a mere squeeze on the trigger. *"

As did the rock, the club, the sling, and the bow.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

I've been a hunter since I was about 10 years old (I'm over 60 now). I've never needed an assault rifle to kill any of the game I have hunted. Also, my hunting weapons will defend my family quite well.

Thanks for cartoons on both sides DaN. Some of both sides of the issue made me chuckle.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Good show DaN !


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I've been a hunter since I was about 10 years old (I'm over 60 now). I've never needed an assault rifle to kill any of the game I have hunted. Also, my hunting weapons will defend my family quite well.
Some of the issue is the definition of assault rifle. I used to hunt with a Yugoslavian SKS using a deer round produced by winchester. Check out the ballistics of that vs. a 30-30 or .308 and yet guys with semi-auto rifles chambered with those rounds would rag on me for using an "assault rifle". Mine was defined that for having the grenade launcher and bayonet both of which were required to remain to keep it legal federally as a curio item yet both were what gave it the assault rifle classification. But it was cheap to buy, extremely reliable, cheap to load and more then accurate enough. 
By the same token my ww2 issue M1 carbine is also considered an assault rifle and NY state just made its 30 round clip illegal, yet it doesn't really live up to its fearsome categorization. Really only good for rabbits, squirrels and sounding scary. I think restrictions are necessary but some logic needs to be applied to how and what.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Jorge G.* what does this have to do with owning guns by the average person?

"Remember what Benjamin Franklin said, people willing to trade freedom for security deserve neither and will loose both."


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## matthewcressey (Dec 18, 2012)

a regular hunting rifle is just as powerful as most assault rifles used in these shootings. Whats going to happen if you outlaw assault rifles? I can reload my rifle which holds 6 rounds in 10 seconds flat. thats just as fast as an assault rifle exept that it holds a few less is 10 seconds that long? I cant remember the name of the shooting but they used two pistols that held ten each and just reloaded a lot!!! Also whats to stop people from buy them illigaly you can buy pot and most other drugs extremley easy whats to stop them from buying those guns??? Just my option.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Someone sent me this with the caption "New Anti Car Jacking Device Available Now"


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Another I got a few days ago. It's kinda-sorta gun related…
Caption says , " I had a bull tag ….. I had him in my sights, but I just couldn't pull the trigger! Now, that's SPORTSMANSHIP and COMPASSION."


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

